# Pic of your offshore boat!



## Demetri

See how every one is keeping their rides up. Trip F250's

www.reeldown.com


----------



## broadonrod

Boom! Capt. Jeff slides a 250LB sword through the door!!!


----------



## luna sea II

I think you got us all beat there cappy


----------



## REELING 65

...I'll have new pic's soon.


----------



## broadonrod

luna sea II said:


> I think you got us all beat there cappy


 Just getting pumped up !!!! ready to get tight on some swords.....


----------



## High Hopes

*my ride*

It's not pretty but it gets the job done.


----------



## luna sea II

broadonrod said:


> Just getting pumped up !!!! ready to get tight on some swords.....


hear ya brother! I'm ready to get tight on something - amberjack, tuna, hell I don't care just anything bigger than the bass and sac a lait I've been catching around the house!!!


----------



## broadonrod

High Hopes said:


> It's not pretty but it gets the job done.


 I saw a guy bring a 200+ lb swordfish in last spring in Ft Lauderdale in a boat that size.... Get tight sucka!!!!


----------



## 27contender

High Hopes said:


> It's not pretty but it gets the job done.


WOW EVEN HAS TWINS!

R


----------



## Fin-Atic

*The day I bought her last week*


----------



## broadonrod

Congrats !!! Nice looking ride my brother..... Capt. Ahab:work:


----------



## bobbycocano

Got her late last year. Haven't been able to spend enough time on the water but will hopefully make up for it this summer.


----------



## broadonrod

Nice !!! we have a Honda on our Transsport Great motors!!! Get out there and use them suckas!!!


----------



## Shredded Evidence

Well, it ain't no Booby Trap but this ole tub is all I got.


----------



## jamisjockey

It's no Booby Trap, but it's mine.


----------



## donaken

was thinking the "snatch catcher".....wife had other ideas....our newest addition....."Donaken":bounce:


----------



## jamisjockey

****. All I can say is ****. Nice boat.


----------



## lowrey04

*Boat*

Chris at mobilegraphics came down this weekend and did a little work for us. Good dude and does good work.


----------



## offshorefanatic

My money pit.


----------



## Snap Draggin

Mine at L'Auberge du Lac Casino


----------



## fr8dawg

*1984 Pursuit Tiara 260*

Just finished Pursuit restoration! New Yamaha F150's, New fuel [email protected] 230 gal., new Horizon trailer, new JZ custom rail tower, new wire, plumbing, thru hulls, LED spreader lights, Fusion stereo, Furuno 1724NT chartplotter/radar, Furuno GP 37, Furuno FCV 585 sounder, Airmar thru hull, 12 gph @ 30 mph cruise.


----------



## Fin-Atic

That is a VERY clean restoration....great job!!


----------



## mstrelectricman

OK...here's our tub...28' Whitewater. Holds 250 gallons fuel,gets around 1.5 mpg loaded.


----------



## EndTuition

Here is ours on the way home from Montgomery Al.
This will be our first summer offshore.
2007 Cape Horn 26 / E-TEC 250's 1.75MPG @ 35MPH @ 3900RPM


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Our old gurl...


----------



## Bill Fisher

Snap Draggin said:


> Mine at L'Auberge du Lac Casino


mighty big slip fer sech an iddy-biddy boat.......









jk....... lookin' good


----------



## trim change

the gig'em


----------



## Kenner21

donaken said:


> was thinking the "snatch catcher".....wife had other ideas....our newest addition....."Donaken":bounce:


In the words of Charlie Sheen " Winning" ...Beautiful boat.


----------



## C BISHOP

ours in offatts bayou last summer , can't wait for it to get warm again


----------



## crawfishking

fr8dawg said:


> Just finished Pursuit restoration! New Yamaha F150's, New fuel [email protected] 230 gal., new Horizon trailer, new JZ custom rail tower, new wire, plumbing, thru hulls, LED spreader lights, Fusion stereo, Furuno 1724NT chartplotter/radar, Furuno GP 37, Furuno FCV 585 sounder, Airmar thru hull, 12 gph @ 30 mph cruise.


Very nice! Great fuel numbers too. How long have you had it?


----------



## Tortuga

Man..that 'Donaken' is MY idea of an offshore boat... Shudder to think what a trip to the fuel dock would be like, though....LOL


----------



## mstrelectricman

I must say...the Booby Trap and the Donaken are more along the lines of the kind of boat we would be a lot more comfortable on. As Captain Ahab says "Get tight suckas" . It would be really cool on a boat like those! Good fishin' to everyone.


----------



## mad marlin

*my entry level*

that's :rotfl: all i can afford


----------



## fr8dawg

crawfishking said:


> Very nice! Great fuel numbers too. How long have you had it?


I've had the boat for a little over a year. I bought it from my girlfriends father. He passed away shortly thereafter. I decided to restore it. I have 49k in the whole project. Did the Yamaha square gauges with the repower, and the fuel speedo has been very accurate.


----------



## Flight Cancelled

We got it last year just had the graphics done by Chris at mobile graphics 29ss proline with 225 hondas


----------



## DirtKat

Can't wait for better weather!!!
View attachment 365366


----------



## rookie06

My sled. And it's for sale if anyone's interested!! Trying to move up!


----------



## BigNate523

donaken said:


> was thinking the "snatch catcher".....wife had other ideas....our newest addition....."Donaken":bounce:


lol snatch catcher i alway said if i owned a boat like that it would be named pantie dropper lol helluva ride u got there :cheers:


----------



## Guns Up

Wasn't going to post but I saw the Gig 'Em boat showing off their colors and couldn't resist including ours. Friendly rivals and all good in the Big 12.


----------



## phil k

*Offshre Ride*

here are a few pics of my offshore ride..she's OLD but with a little make-up ,SHE'S just like a TEENAGER now..


----------



## phil k

THAT OLD RIDE Is A 1971 31 BERTRAM ...an is for sale also


----------



## Bird

Current ride, 38 Blackfin Combi, _Salud._


----------



## Fin-Atic

Guns Up said:


> Wasn't going to post but I saw the Gig 'Em boat showing off their colors and couldn't resist including ours. Friendly rivals and all good in the Big 12.


Go RED RAIDERS! ...class of 95 here!!


----------



## luna sea II

phil k said:


> here are a few pics of my offshore ride..she's OLD but with a little make-up ,SHE'S just like a TEENAGER now..


Very pretty boat


----------



## mad marlin

Guns Up said:


> Wasn't going to post but I saw the Gig 'Em boat showing off their colors and couldn't resist including ours. Friendly rivals and all good in the Big 12.


Sweet ride there GU


----------



## WillfishforFood

*The way I do offshore*

I use it for offshore, inshore, and at the lake....


----------



## Outcast

"Outcast" 38 Fountain trip Mercs  My lil gas guzzler


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Before new canvas, name, and taking that stupid swim ladder off the back. 29' 1995 Blackfin. Twin 6BT Cummins 









There are some good lookin boats on here!


----------



## bluewateraggie

trim change said:


> the gig'em


Love the name. WHOOP! 
Class of 96


----------



## Gethookedadventures

Dad sold his sled, "Wild Turkey 2" so I sold my bay boat and bought this Ranger 250 offshore "Triple Threat" and traded the mercurys for a pair of 2011 175hp Suzukis and love the boat.


----------



## whos your daddy

*31 Contender*

Our 31 Contender


----------



## Fin-Atic

whos your daddy said:


> Our 31 Contender


Now thats my kind of day offshore...flat waters!! nice boat


----------



## REELING 65

I like glass.


----------



## aggieredfish

1976 Formula 233


----------



## Snap Draggin

Bill Fisher said:


> mighty big slip fer sech an iddy-biddy boat.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk....... lookin' good


Thanks...I think. :tongue:


----------



## Load&Go

Competition 31
Team Load & Go


----------



## CHA CHING

Heres mine. World Cat 33 TE with DF300 Suzuki's Furuno Electronics that are about to be replaced by Simrad, Coastalnight lights LED spreaders and 6 bottom lights in blue and green. Full controls and gagaes on the second station. I'm liking my Tuna Machine now that she's fixed!!!


----------



## Blue N' Brew

Now with 300 Suzukis


----------



## nhra496

This is our 29 Fountain Leaving Tequila in September


----------



## mad marlin

wow that world Kat its beautiful Cha Ching


----------



## Hotwater

HERE IS MY 29 OCEAN RUNNER, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS AGAIN! DON'T STEAL MY SECRET SPOT IF YOU RECOGNIZE A RIPPLE!


----------



## Bill Fisher




----------



## DirtKat

Bill Fisher said:


>


 RIIIIIIGHT!!:an5:


----------



## waverider

Here are a couple of pics of my bote:

Mako 263 Walkaround










Boat Launch










New Rod Holders


----------



## Bill Fisher

*my other boat.......*


----------



## Bill Fisher

*boat with unidentified fish......*


----------



## Snap Draggin

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## KingFisher

25' Grady White


----------



## jdusek

Here is an Artist drawing:0 Need to change to Aransas Pass


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*HERE'S OUR'S*

I wanted to Name Her "Swell Slut". But the Wife wouldn't let me.


----------



## BigPig069

Isn't Day Money George Straits Boat?


----------



## Chris-Chris

*Here's Mine*

The "Kismet"

2007 SeaHunt 26'


----------



## High Slime

*Offshore Boat*


----------



## High Slime

This is the real boat I just bought, any suggestions on a name


----------



## tunaCRAZY

31t contender "doin' it deep"

mitch theologos


----------



## High Hopes

*my real ride*

1


----------



## Capt. Ed Paris

31fs Jupiter before the open array added. Just got her this winter so eager to get her out!


----------



## CatManDo

I hope CatManDo will see more blue water this year. It's good to be able to connect a lot of the names on this forum with a boat pic


----------



## Sweet Baby Cletus

She is not that big, pretty or fancy but she gets me to where I need to go and back. She is a BEAST for her size. Love my Cape Horn!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

High Slime said:


> View attachment 365739
> 
> 
> This is the real boat I just bought, any suggestions on a name


Checkered Past


----------



## CHA CHING

FIRST TO the FISH!!


----------



## Hoover

Contender 33t will not see much water this year due to work but hopefully ready when allows.


----------



## oceanwaves08

08 Oceanwaves custom built in Florida 33'


----------



## Blue Seas

*31' Contender Fisharound. Needs to C more Blue Seas this year!*








:texasflag


----------



## makoclay

*Boat*

This is the last offshore boat I had.


----------



## jamisjockey

Catmando: That is a big ole beast of a cat. What is she?


----------



## TunaTango

EndTuition said:


> Here is ours on the way home from Montgomery Al.
> This will be our first summer offshore.
> 2007 Cape Horn 26 / E-TEC 250's 1.75MPG @ 35MPH @ 3900RPM


Cape Horns are BADASS!! I got to ride in Luke/Bruce's 28' and man what a ride. Very nice:doowapsta

When I buy it will be a Cape Horn fo sho


----------



## Grandmaster

Love the picture threads. Sweet boats...here's mine


----------



## Shakedown282

28 Mako


----------



## El Carnicero

Heres mine, Got in the 2010HBS. My first boat ever.


----------



## budnik18

Since the pic we have added a top to the tower.


----------



## Bill Fisher

budnik18 said:


> Since the pic we have added a top to the tower.


i hope you did better with your top than i did with mine.........


----------



## Go Man Go

Very nice!!


----------



## curado

*05 Fountain 34cc Trip 225*

I wanna go fast......


----------



## Go Man Go

Now that is an old picture. This one is newer.


----------



## tobyhamrick

*Breathless*

My ride "Breathless" 2000 Harry Carter Built Kevlacat planning hull. I do not get out that much any more - mainly cruise with the family and small kiddos


----------



## Scott

*FOR SALE*

FOR SALE - PM me if you are interested - below $100k ready to deal.


----------



## textrout

1986 Wellcraft, old heavy and paid for. New power, tanks, and wiring. Added 7ft insulated fish boxes and speargun storage below deck while I had her gutted.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous

*SD*

My sled. Guess where she was built?


----------



## Johnboat

*My boat specs*

Mfg: EdgeWater by Dougherty
Year: 2001
Feet: 22.5
Foam flotation: 100% below waterline. Designated "unsinkable" by mfg.
Fuel Tank: 125 gallons
Range: 425 miles rated by mfg with single 200 HPDI Yam.
Home port: Port Bolivar via Tyler
*Monthly Payment: -0-*

(My other boats are the Big E and Blue Fin).

(My dream boat may be the Everglades Pilot House someone posted an image of above)


----------



## bailout2860

*The one and only!!!....*

Bail Out


----------



## SaLtLiFe

Got it in Dec. can't wait to take it offshore.


----------



## ramrunner

_RAMRUNNER_


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a pic of my other boat "Critter Gitter" We are fixxing her up to head to the Pacific side... Doing the bottom job any good sanders out there LOL...and new NavNet and ready to show her the Pacific Coast... Capt. Ahab


----------



## Outcast

Man, I sure see alot of familiar boats here  Nice to see pics of several proud customer's boats! Now I can at least see some of the boats we've been insuring!! Here's another pic of the "Outcast". 
If I see ya out or on the docks...cold drinks on me! :brew:

Brice Fuselier
Charter Lakes Marine Ins
877-421-0619
281-452-7800 local
281-798-9456 cell


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

The BPII minus a few upgrades, and ready to fish Venice in a few weeks.

Come on fish,

AGF


----------



## broadonrod

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> The BPII minus a few upgrades, and ready to fish Venice in a few weeks.
> 
> Come on fish,
> 
> AGF


* Black Pearl ll*.....* Black Pearl II*.... Standing by on 68 over....


----------



## Chase This!

The Chase This!


----------



## elgatogus

Here is "El Gato" Sweeeeeeeettttt!!!! I love my kitty kat!!!! lol:rotfl:


----------



## cadjockey

My little Sailfish....


----------



## Mont

My Henriques 28


----------



## williamcr

Seaweed said:


> Contender 33t will not see much water this year due to work but hopefully ready when allows.


Whats going on seaweed.
I see you got a new truck.


----------



## PortHoleDiver

Here is mine. Not the fastest out there but will get the job done. Take down the rear bimini and it's fish on! Looking forward to venturing further off this year. Been mainly coastal.


----------



## Digidydog

broadonrod said:


> * Black Pearl ll*.....* Black Pearl II*.... Standing by on 68 over....


lmao -- for some reason there are things that just stick in your head forever. Thank god our radio had an off button that night.............!


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

I would have never known you were out there - LOL 

Hope to see you gents out on the hills sooner than later and I won't push my button:slimer: or yours.

Digidydog, Digidydog, this is Black Pearl II have you caught anything lately?????


Tight Lines,
David


----------



## broadonrod

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> I would have never known you were out there - LOL
> 
> Hope to see you gents out on the hills sooner than later and I won't push my button:slimer: or yours.
> 
> Digidydog, Digidydog, this is Black Pearl II have you caught anything lately?????
> 
> Tight Lines,
> David


 Last season was a Blast can't wait to getter started again!!!!!! OVER.... OVER?..... OVER..... Booby Trap Standing by...


----------



## Hoover

williamcr said:


> Whats going on seaweed.
> I see you got a new truck.


Hey what's up bud. Yeah the other truck started having some major problems, decided didn't want to invest the money into it, so did the new truck route. Offshore right now, I'm coming in probably this afternoon, I'll try and stop by one day this week.


----------



## tcross34

Mine is for sale too!


----------



## huntmarlin

fgh


----------



## mstrelectricman

*I love Ocean Mashers!*



broadonrod said:


> Here is a pic of my other boat "Critter Gitter" We are fixxing her up to head to the Pacific side... Doing the bottom job any good sanders out there LOL...and new NavNet and ready to show her the Pacific Coast... Capt. Ahab


Hey Captain Ahab,
I almost pulled the trigger on one of those that a guy on Clear Lake had on 2cool a couple years ago. It was dark blue with twin Yami 250 4/strokes. I looked hard at a few others also but went with the Whitewater. I still can't get those lines out of my mind and may well have one in the future. I imagine you're gonna' change out those engines and make a few other improvements also. Please keep us up on her as she goes along. How you gonna' get her to California?


----------



## mad marlin

wowww , this is getting better by the day. I am surely very jealous from all of ya keep the coming . 
at least I can drool & dream sad2sm


----------



## Keith Poe

Skiff


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

Keith, you made it over here. Clean slate me amigo and let's talk some fishing. Interesting rig for sure bro!

AGF


----------



## El Carnicero

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> Keith, you made it over here. Clean slate me amigo and let's talk some fishing. Interesting rig for sure bro!
> 
> AGF


That looks like a fish killer for sure! Straight business!


----------



## Savage Rods

Some good looking boats you all have. I sold mine as I never used it enough, making me jealous and nostalgic lol


----------



## fender bender

El Carnicero said:


> That looks like a fish killer for sure! Straight business!


X-2 , Nice ride


----------



## Keith Poe

fender bender said:


> X-2 , Nice ride


Thanks guys now i just need to learn how to fish ?


----------



## luna sea II

my little boat


----------



## EndTuition

OK, here she is after 6 weekends of hard work. All new electronics, lights, etc. Three days of polishing and buffing and she is back to almost new condition.


----------



## donaken

*my other...*

my other boat...had her out about 40 miles last year....still for sale or trade.....


----------



## TOM WEBER

I think the new ride will sleep better. TW


----------



## broadonrod

Keith Poe said:


> Thanks guys now i just need to learn how to fish ?


Here is one for you Keith...


----------



## El Carnicero

EndTuition said:


> OK, here she is after 6 weekends of hard work. All new electronics, lights, etc. Three days of polishing and buffing and she is back to almost new condition.


Sweet ride there!


----------



## Keith Poe

broadonrod said:


> Here is one for you Keith...


Sweet! this one was released 19'6"


----------



## broadonrod

LOOKS LIKE A Thresher


----------



## Keith Poe

broadonrod said:


> LOOKS LIKE A Thresher


Bingo! we got 8 makos to 150# that day and 3 threshers to 250-270# and the grander posibbly the largest all tackle but released already had a commone thresher on the swim step.

Here is another critter


----------



## broadonrod

21' 6'' Hammer Head !!! I caught it in a tourament in 1991 I Think... It was 16' 9 " to the fork.. Still would be world record on 80lb we never went after the record...Caught it out of my old boat the CRITTER GITTER. I used to do a lot of shark fishing.. Was going through some old pics the other day.. Thats me on the left.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## StarlinMarlin

I miss those tournaments out of Alen's Landing! Hurricane Claudette wiped away a lot of history.


----------



## Keith Poe

broadonrod said:


> 21' 6'' Hammer Head !!! I caught it in a tourament in 1991 I Think... It was 16' 9 " to the fork.. Still would be world record on 80lb we never went after the record...Caught it out of my old boat the CRITTER GITTER. I used to do a lot of shark fishing.. Was going through some old pics the other day.. Thats me on the left.. Capt. Ahab


What a beast and like the name critter gitter, nice, how long was the monster fight ?

Check out the bend in the rod from what i call the perfect shark, fast as a mako and the power of a thresher and taste great to.


----------



## broadonrod

3 and 1/2 hours..6 miles from were we droped the anchor buoy...


----------



## Keith Poe

broadonrod said:


> 3 and 1/2 hours..6 miles from were we droped the anchor buoy...


3.5 ? Wow must have had the drag whacked on that slob, NICE 6 frickin miles was moving good i love it.

Some times when i get a big mako runner i point the bow at them and let them run as fast as they want till they are tired great way to get them in on a time limit and slide right up on top of them and get er done.

Any thoughts on sword fishing in Cabo ?????? i have half hearted tried to get a few to go but most look at me like i lost my mind talking about fishing at night like it's voodoo or sump tin!

Got alot of brothers & sisters in Texas Iowa Alabama and use to live in all of them and Mississippi & Floroda but mostly Callie and Dad lives in Bama my birth state.

Use to go to school in Huston & Conroe lived in Spring before they built the woodlands took out all my best ponds.

Usually fish with Captain Elliott's Cool sea or Dolphin Docks Barracuda.

Here's a picture from Barracuda


----------



## deepsouthf33

99 Ocean Master 31


----------



## broadonrod

HERE IS YOUR EASIEST TARGET SPORTFISH WE HAVE HERE THE SWORDS ARE ALOT MORE CHALLENGING... mARLIN ARE STILL A FUN FISH JUST NOTHING ON A BIG SWORD THOUGH..


----------



## chad

...


----------



## Listo

broadonrod said:


> 21' 6'' Hammer Head !!! I caught it in a tourament in 1991 I Think... It was 16' 9 " to the fork.. Still would be world record on 80lb we never went after the record...Caught it out of my old boat the CRITTER GITTER. I used to do a lot of shark fishing.. Was going through some old pics the other day.. Thats me on the left.. Capt. Ahab


Cool. I did not realize that was you Brett. Someone caught a big tiger shark a year or two after that. We had a place about 3-4 houses down from Allens landing with a 31' Oceanmaster "Listo". Those were some good times down there. A lot of good memories.


----------



## Suck It Up

*My old 31 Contender*

Heading out!


----------



## broadonrod

Listo said:


> Cool. I did not realize that was you Brett. Someone caught a big tiger shark a year or two after that. We had a place about 3-4 houses down from Allens landing with a 31' Oceanmaster "Listo". Those were some good times down there. A lot of good memories.


 Yes sir we had a 840# tiger that same day ill post a pic of both of them together if I can find it... I just ran across a pile of old pics LOL... Those were the good old days... Hope to see you Saturday my brother... Capt. Aahab


----------



## DRILHER

My Grady 300 Marlin I moved up to in June. Crew and family Wife Mellissa, Sons Ryan And Wesley


















Billfish were released


----------



## cgmorgan06

Gethookedadventures said:


> Dad sold his sled, "Wild Turkey 2" so I sold my bay boat and bought this Ranger 250 offshore "Triple Threat" and traded the mercurys for a pair of 2011 175hp Suzukis and love the boat.


How do you like the Ranger? I just bought a '95 Ranger 250C this weekend. It has '03 200 suzukis on it. Hoping to have lots of good times out of it. Heres a pic pulling it back the other night.


----------



## James Howell

Are those funny looking ones Salmon sharks?



Keith Poe said:


> What a beast and like the name critter gitter, nice, how long was the monster fight ?
> 
> Check out the bend in the rod from what i call the perfect shark, fast as a mako and the power of a thresher and taste great to.


----------



## leadweight

*This one is my starter boat*

I joined the offshore addiction about 8 months ago with what I call my starter boat. A 2002 24ft Sportcraft. I call it that because the next one will have to be bigger. I have been slowly sticking my toe out a little bit more each trip. Thanks for all the knowledge on this board!

Leadweight


----------



## Spinning

more more :camera:


----------



## ssteel069

My old tank!


----------



## Spinning

Maxxed out! You say old, you still got her?


----------



## ssteel069

Another year or two and then it's time to move up!!


----------



## Never easy

my 1985 21ft mako, she is not the newest biggest boat out there but its all mine and does everything i need


----------



## Never easy

dads 252, hope to use it a lot this year!


----------



## En Fuego

*My 31' Cape Horn aka Finatic - best boat I have ever owned hands down*


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

En Fuego said:


>


Beautiful rig.


----------



## EndTuition

That is one fine looking ride!


----------



## REELING 65

EndTuition said:


> That is one fine looking ride!


X2!


----------



## bjd76

*08 Cape Horn*

Here's our baby... and with any luck, it will be for sale on Monday! Moving up! Send me a PM if interested: 26.5ft, 256gal, 9ft 1in beam, Garmin 5212 w/ airmar 1kw and radar, underwater LED lights, twin F225s with only ~100 hrs! Send a PM if interested.


----------



## El Carnicero

En Fuego said:


>


Thats the one I want!


----------



## aero

*offshore ride*

25' Fountain


----------



## Outcast

You all have some very nice rides!! I see many of our insured boats here! Kinda cool to the rigs!
Tight Lines!

Brice Fuselier
Charter Lakes Marine Insurance
[email protected]

877-421-0619 office
281-798-9456 cell


----------



## Elgatoloco

The one the only El Gato Loco....


----------



## En Fuego

I'm starting a new business, so I dont have the time for it I had hoped, so its for sale - come and get it!



El Carnicero said:


> Thats the one I want!


----------



## delliott00

Some awesome boats here guys..... not good for productivity! ;-)

Pics of the F/V SuperFishal.... 2006 Century 3200WA w/F250s. Bought brand new w/0hrs in March 2009 as a dealer repo for about 1/3rd the original MSRP!!!! Best purchase we ever made, has been full of fish many times -- but sadly no weather/work schedule windows yet this spring. Soon I hope....

Runs awesome. Cruises at 35mph getting around 1.4mpg and with a serious deep vee and 15K lbs loaded it crushes em. Tops at around 45mph but definitely happiest between 35-40.




























And a few of the crash pit for tired crew on the longer trips.... We really rough it out there sometimes LOL.... I also makes a decent booze cruiser occasionally.


----------



## KevinA

Heres our 2008 Contender with trip 300 Verados.


----------



## El Carnicero

En Fuego said:


> I'm starting a new business, so I dont have the time for it I had hoped, so its for sale - come and get it!


From the pics I might just have to move it a few stalls down. LCBS? Shoot me a pm and we can talk.


----------



## Fin-Atic

I keep mine at LCBS too. There are a lot of nice boats there from what i have seen!


----------



## El Carnicero

2011 Seahunt 25 Gamefish said:


> I keep mine at LCBS too. There are a lot of nice boats there from what i have seen!


"Where the big boys keep their toys!"


----------



## tuna316

*world cat 33 te*


2007 worldcat te 33


----------



## Fin-Atic

El Carnicero said:


> "Where the big boys keep their toys!"


LOL.. I must have joined the Big Boy club!!:brew2:


----------



## El Carnicero

2011 Seahunt 25 Gamefish said:


> LOL.. I must have joined the Big Boy club!!:brew2:


Pft, I'm a pup on the porch, that's the slogan on the fliers Steve got. I'll grow hair soon and graduate from my roided up bay boat.


----------



## ssteel069

El Carnicero said:


> Pft, I'm a pup on the porch, that's the slogan on the fliers Steve got. I'll grow hair soon and graduate from my roided up bay boat.


Get off the porch and run with the big dawgs!!


----------



## Fin-Atic

ssteel069 said:


> Get off the porch and run with the big dawgs!!


Heres a couple of new pics of mine on the water


----------



## sbs5950

1984 42' Bertram


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Southpoint Marina. Port Isabel, Texas. TIFT weigh in is a stones throw away. Good looking Bert.


----------



## Game On

Game On


----------



## Scott

*The Other "Offshore/Nearshore" Ride*

You can see all the construction pics - Click Here


----------



## Mr. Tuffy

*Bag Lady*

our battle wagon...


----------



## just lucky

When we picked her up, ready to rock in Key West, and after a few Perdido trips...she's an awesome floater/overnighter ride.


----------



## Anthony C

01 27cc Cape Horn. I am realy wanting to step up to the 31 Cape Horn!!!


----------



## WhyKnot

This was taken on Lake Livingston last Saturday. Salty Seaman and I found the water temp to be on the chilly side, but the Miller Lite made it feel all better.


----------



## sbs5950

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Southpoint Marina. Port Isabel, Texas. TIFT weigh in is a stones throw away. Good looking Bert.


yup - just had her repowered. :wink:


----------



## DavidCorpusTX

WhyKnot said:


> This was taken on Lake Livingston last Saturday. Salty Seaman and I found the water temp to be on the chilly side, but the Miller Lite made it feel all better.


Good looking boat(cat?)! What brand/year/model is it?

Edit: Looks like the console says ProLine. Something about that picture makes it look really beamy like a cat. Which model is it?


----------



## jamisjockey

DavidCorpusTX said:


> Good looking boat(cat?)! What brand/year/model is it?
> 
> Edit: Looks like the console says ProLine. Something about that picture makes it look really beamy like a cat. Which model is it?


I think thats a Prokat. Hence the split motors in the back.


----------



## DirtKat

Yes it is a ProKat 2860SC. I have the same boat(Misty Dawn).


----------



## WhyKnot

You are correct sir! I did take it to the fine people at Millennium Marine to have some more rod holders added. They do beautiful work!


----------



## Ridin_Skinny

DirtyDoubleC said:


> 31fs Jupiter before the open array added. Just got her this winter so eager to get her out!


Nice


----------



## mad marlin

Scott said:


> You can see all the construction pics - Click Here


Woww , the SALACIA is a beautiful boat but this one its GORGEOUS Scott


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea

*Our boat*

She is our bay boat as well as our offshore boat.


----------



## Scott

mad marlin said:


> Woww , the SALACIA is a beautiful boat but this one its GORGEOUS Scott


Thanks - it's been a dream to build a tarpon-only cold molded boat like Migration. The 34 SeaVee was/is a great boat and I have mixed emotions about letting her go. Salacia is still for sale and I'll make a deal on it for anyone who will take good care of her!!!! Just PM me.


----------



## jamisjockey

Another one


----------



## Dixiedream

My new ride "Blue Heaven"
all torn up decals now removed and getting ready to tag a few


----------

